# Shop air extension



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

My air compressor is located centrally in the shop, connectrd to a 50 ft retractable hose reel in the ceiling. Whenever I needed air outside, I’d coonect another 50ft on s manual reel.
Well the old reel and hose are toast (rust and age). A quick trip to Tractor Supply, some plywood, saved wheels, and a few screws— a portable retractable 50ft hose.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

nicely done project - but i have to believe that it is going to be prone to tipping over when trying to pull hose out...


may be better suited to be mounted to the ceiling or wall... just my $0.02


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

TimPa said:


> nicely done project - but i have to believe that it is going to be prone to tipping over when trying to pull hose out...
> 
> 
> may be better suited to be mounted to the ceiling or wall... just my $0.02


Nope.
Main hose IS ceiling mount. This one can extend range from either door- outside.


----------

